# Heading North To Oregon!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We are outta here tonight.... after work, swim lessons, dental appt., haircut and showers.







DW and kids







are packing the Outback today. I hope to be on I-5 north no later than 7pm. I'm thinking the kids will already be in their PJ's.







My plan is to make it to Yreka, CA and dry camp one night in the Wal-Mart parking lot and hit the road again @ 8am friday morning. We should be up to Umpqua Lighthouse State Park by early afternoon.

We have booked 7 nights and we will use the campsite as a launching point to a number of different places along the Oregon coast and perhaps inland as well. Take care everyone and be safe in your travels. action


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's going to be an awesome trip! We're heading up to Crescent City in a couple weeks - I can't wait.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Herb!

You couldn't pick a nicer time of year for this trip. It is beautiful down there in the late spring / early summer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

keeper18 said:


> Oh man, I am soooo jealous. the Oregon coast is my favourite place. Make sure to take the kids to the zoo in Bandon if you get a chance.
> [snapback]121945[/snapback]​


Thanks everyone! Just need to get this work thing outta my way first!

I had no idea there is a zoo in Bandon! Hmmm, we'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

We stopped by that zoo last summer. It's pretty cool, animals walking everywhere that you can pet. Bandon Zoo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herb...are you going to any of the place I told you about? Think you and I traded email on this a while back.

Either way...have a great time in our awesome state!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi everyone! We're back! 1,750 miles later and a gas bill that I don't want to even think about.









It was an awesome trip! Zero problems with the T.V or the Outback. The kids handled the drive extremely well. The first night out we spent at Camp Wal-Mart in Yreka. Arrived @ 1:15 am, man, was I beat! I had been up since 5am the day before. We left camp Wal-Mart @ 9am the next morning and arrived at our campsite by @ 1:30 pm. Oh yeah, the bugs on I-5 north at night, oh my gawd! I had forgotten how bad they can be. At one point my kids asked if it was raining!!!







That's how many and how hard the bugs were hitting the windshield.
















We visited the Bandon zoo, aka the Wildlife animal park. Two big thumbs up.







We were able to pet a young cougar, bear, ferrets, cappabearas (sp?) deer, goats and more animals then I can remember! My wife and kids totally enjoyed the 'park'. I think we were there for about 2 1/2 hours. We also went to the Oregon Coast Aquarium up in Newport and on a different day we drove to Tillamook and took the tour of the cheese factory and had some of their awesome ice cream afterwards.

I bought an off highway vehicle permit ($12, valid for 2 years) and a flag on a fiberglass pole so we could drive on the beach. One place near Reedsport we found an approved beach access point and drove onto the beach. We drove up the beach about 1 mile and stopped. Hopped out and we could not see another person for as far as we could see in any direction. Ahhhhhhhh! It was perfect! We dug for sand crabs, flew a kite, looked for shells and all kinds of other stuff.

On another day, we took a 1/2 dune tour in a sand rail and the driver high-centered it on a small dune and we had to wait for some of his co-workers to come rescue us. So the 1/2 hour trip turned into an hour plus. All part of the experience.









The campground was real nice. Very clean and about 1/2 mile inland so we were sheltered from the wind. NO fog the entire time, just a little bit windy along the rest of the coast.

We had made reservations for our last day down near Crescent City, CA for a jet boat tour, but it ended up being cancelled because they had a minimum of 8 people as a requirement before they would do the 2 hour tour. We were the only family that signed up. So, we ended driving all the way home that day. We spent the whole rest of the weekend cleaning up the truck and trailer, doing yard work and mountains of laundry! The temperature change from the coast, a high of 69 degrees to the 104 when we returned was a bit shocking. Things are more or less back under control. Whew!

*Hi Oregon Camper*: not this trip, in less than 3 weeks we leave again! This time we are headed for Crater Lake (3 nights) then onto the Bend area for 4 nights.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Sounds like a great trip, Herb!









I may be biased, but it's sure hard to beat the Oregon coast... At least until you head inland to the central Oregon corridor and behold Crater Lake. Truely God's country!

Just remember though... You are only visiting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that trip sounded like the best! I would love to see the Oregon Coast , that is a dream of ours...The wild petting animal park would be amazing! Since Lion Country Safari closed down here in Irvine 15 years ago, there's never been anything else like it until I read about it here. A bit of a drive, but sounds totally worth it.

Glad you had a wonderful time and welcome home action 
Dawn


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comments Doug and Dawn. We really had an awesome time, it just went by too quickly.







The "wild" animal park was my wifes favorite and the kids absolutely loved it too! It's one of those places that kind of looks a little too touristy from the outside, but turns out to be a little gem on the inside.

Hey Doug - I may have mentioned this to you before, but I lived in Corvallis from the time I was 9 months old until I was 8, then we moved to Redding, CA. Both my brother and sister were born in Corvallis. Oregon will always be in my heart.









Next trip to Oregon in T minus 17 days, but whose counting?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Hey Doug - I may have mentioned this to you before, but I lived in Corvallis from the time I was 9 months old until I was 8, then we moved to Redding, CA. Both my brother and sister were born in Corvallis. Oregon will always be in my heart.


Well, OK then... I guess you can stay if you want to.









And hey, how about those Beavers!
*WHOO HOO!*
National NCAA Baseball Champions!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

OK, I figured out I could add pictures taken in the "normal" fashion, ie without rotating the camera 90 degrees for picture of something tall, like a lighthouse. I use Graphic Workshop Professional to reduce the size of my photos before posting them. Something about the process messes up the photo and I can't upload it to Outbackers. Pictures taken without rotating the camera post fine. Weird.









I added a link in my sig line below for the photo album about Umpqua lighthouse state park and that particular Oregon trip. Enjoy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb,

I just tried this out, and concur. Landscape orientation photos post fine, Portrait orientation do not. Good call!







I will pass this tidbit on to Vern.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

